# Em, procrit injection and flu shot



## nluppi (Nov 12, 2010)

I need advise as to how to bill for an office visit, procrit injection and influenza injection on same day of service.  I used a 25 modifier for the office visit and got payment but I am not getting payment for administration of  flu shot.   Denial is stating that "immunization administration and therapeutic injection not allowed same day as E/M.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Teresa Collins (Nov 12, 2010)

What codes did you use?


----------



## nluppi (Nov 12, 2010)

For office visit dx code 5854 for cpt 99214/25
For procrit injection dx code 28521/5854 for cpt J0885/EC
For administration dx 25821/5854 for cpt 96372
For influenza injection dx V0481 for cpt 90658
For administration  dx V0481 for cpt 90471 (NC Mediciad requirement -not G0008)


----------

